# almost finished



## sloar (Feb 6, 2013)

still need to get some tires, and i'm waiting on the fork coaster pegs.i was thinking about doing a full restoration on this, but i think i'm going to leave it original for awhile.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 6, 2013)

NICE! Are you going reproduction tire or original?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2013)

Great bike there!


----------



## sloar (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks, i think original tires would look better, but i wouldnt mind riding this thing at least once.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 6, 2013)

Sno-Seal does wonders for the leather and is non-toxic.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 6, 2013)

It's nice, leave it original!  There are plenty that have no finish left to restore


----------



## sloar (Feb 6, 2013)

i agree, if the paint were worse or if there wasnt any scroll work left i would repaint it, but i think this looks cool,


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 6, 2013)

in the future you will look back and say "can you believe i thought of restoring/ruining this in 2013?".........you want a restored one? replicate the parts from this to recreate the restored version so the rest of the world can enjoy your original for what it is...............original,in fact what a 100 or so year old would and does look like...........


----------



## decath6431 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Great job*

That really turned out great.  With the turn of the century bikes a few period accessories go such a long way.  Really well done


----------



## sloar (Feb 6, 2013)

one more accessory to go, or am i overdoing it. i just got these in the mail today.


----------



## npence (Feb 6, 2013)

I have original single tubes if your interested.


----------



## sloar (Feb 6, 2013)

pm sent....


----------



## sloar (Feb 8, 2013)

little addition, got my coaster pegs on..


----------

